# Dr. Wayne W. Dyer



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 15, 2006)

My grandma as of late has been influenced by this man and his teachings. He has been on our public channel 9 here in washington alot as of late. 

Does anybody have any experiece or know of any reformed critiques of him?

In Christ,
Blade


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 15, 2006)

http://www.drwaynedyer.com/articles/new_age.php

Here is an interview from his own sight. Back in the 70s I read his best seller "I'm OK, You're Ok". That book catapulted him into the limelight. He is a new age guru. God is an impersonal force that is really your heart. It's another new age interpretation of Maslow's self-actualization.

I believe a Christian auther responded with a book called, "I'm Not OK, You're Not Ok, but That's OK." I didn't read it. I'm sure you can find a reformed response if you look hard enough. Dyer is very similar to Depok Chopra (sp). Nothing christian about either of them.

[Edited on 9-15-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## Richard King (Sep 15, 2006)

I think the I'm OK You're OK guy was named Harris but Wayne Dyer is in the same vein. An ear tickler who wants you to realize how much power is within you if only you will tap it.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow, thanks Richard. All these years I thought it was Dyers book. That book was Your Erroneous Zones. I would have said Thomas Harris wrote Silence of the Lambs and I would have been right. Different Thomas Harris.

I'm shaken by this revelation. How many more 'facts' are in my head from the 70s that just aren't correct. Next someones going to tell me that The Late Great Planet Earth failed in predicting the rapture in 1988. Hey wait a minute.... oh, oh.... what year is this? OH NOOOOOO!


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 15, 2006)

I think Wayne Dyer is friends with an ascended master named Ram Das.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Dyer is very similar to Depok Chopra (sp). Nothing christian about either of them.



Funny you should mention Chopra, I saw a book by him just yesterday. On the back cover it said:

"You don't have to believe in God in order to experience God."-- Deepak Chopra, back cover of his "How to Know God."

No doubt the inhabitants of Sodom can verify that statement.

The book is over 300 pages long. The index is comprehensive. No mention at all of Jesus or Christ in the index.

Dwyer, Chopra, and the other new age gurus have made a lot of money tickling the fancies of those who play at knowing God. Sadly, my mother is heavy into these things as well.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 15, 2006)

> "You don't have to believe in God in order to experience God."-- Deepak Chopra
> 
> No doubt the inhabitants of Sodom can verify that statement.



Hahahahahaha, that's great, R.V. That reminds me of the old Joan of Arc quote, "I'm smoking more now but enjoying it less."


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 15, 2006)

this is a sad state of affairs...


----------



## Richard King (Sep 15, 2006)

"You don't have to believe in God in order to experience God."-- Deepak Chopra, back cover of his "How to Know God."




No doubt the inhabitants of Sodom can verify that statement.




IF we have a witty retort hall of fame this has to go in it.


----------

